# I found this in my garden, pls identify



## Snakeskin74 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys, I have tried to identify this on the net, but cant work it out. It looks like a lizard from the top, but the orange spots on the under belly looks more like a newt.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I saw one of them in Strictly Aquatics yesterday! Its some kind of newt I'm sure! *

*EDIT : I really dont want to seem like I'm stating the obvious, but from what I've found on the web, its an Orange Bellied Newt. x*


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye doesnt look like a lizard my guess is also a newt


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Looks like the Common Newt (Triturus vulgaris): victory: Not often seen any more.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Its a newt, possibly a smooth newt....not too clued up on my newt species anymore


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

common newt,i have these in my pond.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*or possibly a great crested newt. *


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

In light of this definitely being an Amphibian, I am going to move it into that section. Hopefully some of the guys their will be able to tell you a bit more (although, your question has likely been answered here sufficiently).

Andy


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a smooth newt (the more usual name for common newts). Palmate nest don't have spots on the underside of their throats.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i can confirm that this is a lissotriton vulgaris the smooth newt
these are the most widespread newt species un briten and ireland


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

There seems to be a bit of confusion on here.It is a Smooth or Common Newt (Lissotriton vulgaris=Triturus vulgaris).You can see that its a male by the remnants of the crest on his back.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> There seems to be a bit of confusion on here.It is a Smooth or Common Newt (Lissotriton vulgaris=Triturus vulgaris).You can see that its a male by the remnants of the crest on his back.


hiya
they are the same newt
the smooth/comman newt *was* Triturus vulgaris but now it has been reclassified in the genus lissotriton as Lissotriton vulgaris


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> i can confirm that this is a lissotriton helvetica the smooth newt
> these are the most widespread newt species un briten and ireland


L helvetica is the palmate newt, which is not what is shown here. As above, it's a smooth or common newt, Lissotriton vulgaris.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

{coffcoff} - smooth newts are _Lisotriton_ (or _Triturus)_ _vulgaris_, _T helvetica _are palmate newts.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

colinm said:


> There seems to be a bit of confusion on here.It is a Smooth or Common Newt (Lissotriton vulgaris=Triturus vulgaris).You can see that its a male by the remnants of the crest on his back.


Yeah, deffo male, check out the swollen cloaca also.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Matt Harris said:


> L helvetica is the palmate newt, which is not what is shown here. As above, it's a smooth or common newt, Lissotriton vulgaris.


sorry got them wrong way round

but like i said its a smooth newt

edit: changed it now


----------



## Snakeskin74 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, it makes sense as there is a pond next door to me. What through me was the back feet didn't seem to be webbed. 
Thanks again Rich.: victory:


----------

